# Sticky  MTBR Commuters - Make your mark on the map



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I created an interactive map to graphically show where we all are. The map is a wiki, meaning anybody can edit it. Don't use exact locations if you are worried about privacy. Zip code is close enough. With events like Sandy this will let others know who is going through similar weather. Have Fun. Thanks for the idea rodar.

Well, ZeeMaps took away access for the original map. I created a new map with google. The map should be publicly editable. Click the marker icon under the search bar and add yourself.

New Google map: MTBR Commuters

Old Broken Map: https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=444558


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Here you go:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/mtbr-commuters-make-your-mark-map-821732.html#post9831027


Groovy!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

deleted


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Will ya look at that? I'm on the map.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Colorado, MO?
Whoda thunk?


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ha! now I've made my mark.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

newfangled said:


> Lets see if embedding it works...


I like it! I added it to the start of the thread.

What does everybody think about making this a sticky thread? And how does that happen?


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm for it. Ask a moderator I'm sure they could do it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It would definitely be a good sticky. Otherwise it will probably vanish since it's not the kind of topic that will get a lot of regular posts, and then new posters won't know about it or be able to find it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like Commuterboy has a long swim.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I looked really hard but wheres the Aussie section on that map?


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

It's there Tone's. Pull the map south then east and you'll find it.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^You just have to drag the map until you get there. It is world wide.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, im a bit slow, but with your help im on to it now, somebody stop me!!!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

i went, i saw, but it didnt happen, i kept on clickin all the links but my lil red dot wouldnt stay, cheers guys, good idea with the thread OP.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I added you. The embedded map won't let you add markers so I added a note in the instructions. I couldn't get any closer than somewhere in Sydney. (or are you in South Africa now?)


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

rodar y rodar said:


> Colorado, MO?
> Whoda thunk?


My heart belongs in Colorado. I miss it. I miss riding there.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

*The first from Europe!*

I work in Munich but live 50 miles south of town at the footslopes of the Alps. I do a combined car-bike-commute.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

New England is winning!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

not sure if I should add my current location or where I will be living. oh to hell with it. I'll be optimistic and forecast my location.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I can't get the map to open any more.

Access to the webpage was denied
You are not authorized to access the webpage at http://www.zeemaps.com/MTBR_Commuters. You may need to sign in.
HTTP Error 403 (Forbidden): The server refused to fulfill the request.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

Commuterboy, I see you are floating out in the Pacific Ocean...Hahaha


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea Rodar & creation Bedwards :band:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Tone's said:


> I looked really hard but wheres the Aussie section on that map?


Did you try turning your monitor upside down?



mtbxplorer said:


> It looks like Commuterboy has a long swim.


Crosstraining. He`s hoping to outswim Bedwards in next year`s tri series.



newfangled said:


> It would definitely be a good sticky. Otherwise it will probably vanish since it's not the kind of topic that will get a lot of regular posts, and then new posters won't know about it or be able to find it.


Whoo! Just like magic!

Quax, that scenery is awesome! We need some ride reports


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> It looks like Commuterboy has a long swim.


Flowerpower, obviously!



rodar y rodar said:


> Did you try turning your monitor upside down?)


Cute. You aren't that guy who recommends just spinning a flat tire so the flat part is at the top of the wheel, too?



rodar y rodar said:


> Quax, that scenery is awesome! We need some ride reports


+1

BrianMc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’m there, but somehow the picture I uploaded is upside down. :nono: It’s an interesting picture, however.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> I added you. The embedded map won't let you add markers so I added a note in the instructions. I couldn't get any closer than somewhere in Sydney. (or are you in South Africa now?)


You are a bloody legend, yes sydney is great, lol, but why would i be in sth Africa, your not trying to take the piss are you bedwards? :skep:rep comin your way as soon as it lets me as ive used my daily quota up, brother cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

There's a marker in Johannesburg with your name on it so I thought you might have put it there.

I found a moderator and had them sticky it. 

The map site is pretty cool. I didn't even have to create an account to create the map.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Now that we know Europe, Africa and Australia only have one bike commuter each, and at least one from the US is in the ocean, I wonder how bike shops are making any money.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

If you click on my marker, I explained that I'm trying out the flotation properties of fatbike tires. 

...I added a real one too. Couldn't resist the wide open seas though.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

impressed by the distribution of markers so far. more than you might expect for the colder climates. go midwest/Great Lakes!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool, I didn't know there was another Michigan guy....


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

quax said:


> I work in Munich but live 50 miles south of town at the footslopes of the Alps. I do a combined car-bike-commute.


Gorgeous city shot!! Nevr made it to Munich when I was 'in-country' ('85-88), but the architecture takes me back.

My last year there, I lived 'in the shadow' of the Marnheim Bridge, which the locals blew up during WWII because their nearby town was getting accidentally devastated by Allied bombers TRYING for the bridge!


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

There's a _New_ Mexico?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Denmark on the map.


Magura


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Tone's said:


> I looked really hard but wheres the Aussie section on that map?


Mexico is close enough


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The map's filling in nicely. We're still missing quite a few "regulars" that I can think of off the top of my head in Alaska, Sweden, Calgary...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

...NZ, more CO, FL and AZ.
Yeah, I guess a lot of people aren`t too hip on putting that info online. But since the ones we know of have already put it out there (or we wouldn`t know about it), I dunno if it matters any more. Can`t knock anybody for not wanting to though, and what is there is still pretty cool.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Got 'er done  !


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ...NZ, more CO, FL and AZ.
> Yeah, I guess a lot of people aren`t too hip on putting that info online. But since the ones we know of have already put it out there (or we wouldn`t know about it), I dunno if it matters any more. Can`t knock anybody for not wanting to though, and what is there is still pretty cool.


But obviously it's already online since we know where they all are, just sayin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Now I am on that map! Pictures from tuscany in the next future


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

The Dummyrunner is on the map. Feel free to drop in for a cuppa


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I see why LyNx doesn't post in the winter support thread! A Barbadian. 

BrianMc


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm on now.

I commute into and around Boston - Cambridge specifically. I'd guess that less than 50% of the people I work with drive to work. Some don't even have cars.

A number of factors make this possible. The city limits the number of parking spaces an employer can provide. My employer offers cash incentives/reimbursements for alternative transportation. Boston has decent public transportation. _(hmm... decent? maybe that's a stretch - but it's certainly functional!)_

Dalton - I used to commute from Ypsilanti into Ann Arbor in Michigan. 10 miles each way.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

connolm said:


> I commute into and around Boston - Cambridge specifically. I'd guess that less than 50% of the people I work with drive to work. Some don't even have cars.
> 
> A number of factors make this possible. The city limits the number of parking spaces an employer can provide. My employer offers cash incentives/reimbursements for alternative transportation. Boston has decent public transportation. _(hmm... decent? maybe that's a stretch - but it's certainly functional!)_


I hear about life on the eastern seaboard, and it sounds like a different world to me! Max alowable parking spaces for an employer? Very cool concept, but it would never fly here!

What`s the riding like in and around the Boston area? Lots of useable bikepaths to cool places? Would it be feasible to bike the tourist areas? It looks like my wife and I are going out next summer to visit my SIL who lives somewhere in the Boston metro area (so, probably between you and Straz- need to find out more specifically), and I might drag a bike with me to entertain myself while they`re doing the "girl" thing. Do you think biking the Concord-Lexington-Boston route would be a crazy traffic nightmare, better attempted on a tour bus?

EDIT: :thumbsup:

http://www.minutemanbikeway.org/Media/MinutemanBikewayBrochure2.pdf


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Meh, only crazy French Canuk so far...


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

AZ representing. Feel like I'm the only non-DUI bike commuter in town


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Put my mark on now.

2nd most northerly so far.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fux said:


> Put my mark on now.
> 
> 2nd most northerly so far.


Cool! It`s hard to see where you line up with other marks across an ocean- you fall below Blockphi? If Perttime ever pees on the stump, he`ll be tough to beat.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice - there are a bunch more additions to the map since I last checked. :rockon:


----------



## mountainmatt (Dec 16, 2012)

I marked my location in China!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2012)

Checked in my location from Belgium! Nice tool!


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Now there are two in New Mexico. 

Mark


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, it`s looking good now 
I see 2 in the Las Vegas area, but none of the names I recognize from the NV forum.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Oh, btw those random marks worldwide, that's me.

Coz I'm all over the place 




 just kidding.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The map is filling in nicely! Still need someone from South America!


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just marked myself. Now there are 2 dots in Omaha!


----------



## nathanmillen (Mar 22, 2013)

Evening all, i have recently relocated from Yorkshire in the north of England to Eindhoven for work. I am amazed at how cycling seems to be a religion here and yet i am the only mark on the map here.

Ps it is much easier cycling in the Netherlands than on the Pennines but the views are not the same!!!!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ It certainly isn't an inclusive list. There are a bunch of people that post on this forum that aren't on the map.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Just added myself.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^
Great, whereabouts are you, I didn't see your mark right off.

For anyone else, here's how to add yourself to the map without going to the first page...


bedwards1000 said:


> I created an interactive map to graphically show where we all are. The map is a wiki, meaning anybody can edit it. Don't use exact locations if you are worried about privacy. Zip code is close enough. With events like Sandy this will let others know who is going through similar weather. Have Fun. Thanks for the idea rodar.
> 
> Click the link,(!!You have to click the link to add yourself, the map below is only for viewing!!) MTBR Commuters
> Click Additions / Add Marker
> ...


----------



## uav2man (Mar 24, 2013)

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


bedwards1000 said:


> I created an interactive map to graphically show where we all are. The map is a wiki, meaning anybody can edit it. Don't use exact locations if you are worried about privacy. Zip code is close enough. With events like Sandy this will let others know who is going through similar weather. Have Fun. Thanks for the idea rodar.
> 
> Click the link,(!!You have to click the link to add yourself, the map below is only for viewing!!) MTBR Commuters
> Click Additions / Add Marker
> ...


----------



## L.t. (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey, i'm not alone in AK!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I notice a big gap in the western Great Plains of the US. This may be in part because there are few people, few cycling commuters, and long distances, but I wonder if it is mostly that MTBR is not where the roadie commuters from these states hang out. We had someone in Fargo trying to ride put the winter at one point.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Interresting thought: no mountains = no mountain bikes? Maybe they`re all on the recumbent yacksites` commute subforums.
Fargo or Moorehead MN? Don`t remember that guy`s name, but he had a beautiful old Romic.

L.t., there`s another forum regular up there in Anchorage with you (JordyB) who isn`t on the map.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

JAGI410 said:


> I'm in Moorhead actually. Having lived here for 6 months now I am amazed how the city handles things. I think they are waiting for a big flood to wipe out the city as what happened in Grand Forks (100 miles north) in 1997. That way big federal dollars can pay for permanent solutions.


Whoohoo! How many points do I get for that?
Looks like he`s still active, just not a junkie about it like we are.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> L.t., there`s another forum regular up there in Anchorage with you (JordyB) who isn`t on the map.


I've thought of adding some of these "slackers" to the map. We know where they are from, it's not like they are hiding anything. Some of the Canadians fall into this category too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha! 
Naw, if sombody knows about the map and decides he doesn`t want to carry the FOIA that far into his personal life, I think it`s fair enough not to post up there. Even if it`s burried somewhere else in the archives of the forum, I can see not wanting to be part of that big ol One Stop Shop for whatever kind of spammers and scammers might be lurking... all those "guest" viewers listed on the bottom of the screen every day spook me a little too.

So, did I just help the NSA and Rich Uncle in Nigeria to find thier long lost nephew Jordy?


----------



## chronsbons (Apr 30, 2012)

i can't believe i am the first documented commuter in the 49931


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, lots of people have been silently adding their mark on there. 

Welcome chronsbons, looks like a nice place to ride.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

:cornut:Hard to believe I'm the first Mercer Islander! (WA)


----------



## Malachi (Nov 24, 2013)

Added mine, first in the Middle east.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like I'm the first in the middle of the North Pacific Gyre.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Added!!


----------



## jasmorg1075 (Jan 30, 2012)

Added....I can't believe I'm the only one in San Antonio. I guess we are one of the fattest cities for a reason.


----------



## tcuguy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm the only one in Fort Worth TX as well. Hard to believe that as I know of a good amount of "hipsters" who live here and commute every day.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Just added myself. Looks like there are about 3 others over in Boise. Cool! Maybe I'll meet one or two of them sometime.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Illinois is a void, apparently (on the site anyway) until you get to Chicago. Meh.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Whoa! This guy made an awesome mark on the map

BBC News - Cyclist creates giant bike across the New Forest using GPS


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

That's a good one. Better than the giant cocks that have been so overdone.:skep:


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

First in greater Cleveland. Not surprised, although cycling is definitely enjoying quite a renaissance here. even just since the start of this year, I have been seeing an awful lot more regular bike commuters. Combine that with the great advocacy work of BikeCleveland which is really helping the development of new bike infrastructure, and I expect I won't be alone on the map for long.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Hopefully done...Kerikeri New Zealand.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Done.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

+1


----------



## ashes_mtb (Aug 5, 2007)

Perth, Western Australia 

My commute is too long for just bike but lucky have a good train line running to work. Choice of stations at 3 mile (30% on path), 7 mile (95% on path), 10 mile (97% on path) and 15 mile (99% on path).

Winter commute temps typically around 40-60F, gets as high as 100F or more in summer though.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

i guess im the only commuter in bakersfield ca?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

wagonguy1989 said:


> i guess im the only commuter in bakersfield ca?


On a bike, maybe. I think Dwight Yoakam walks. I`m just glad he does his walking down there and not around me :lol:


----------



## HoustonCX (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm only the second one in Houston, TX. There are other commuters at my office, but they must not be on this forum.


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

First from Duluth,mn!! Yippy


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I’m on the Map!!!


----------



## stixxs (Mar 12, 2018)

Done! Now someone bring me breakfast.😊


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey, stixxs. I guess that would be my job since I'm closest. But it would be cold by the time I got it to you. Good to see another Maine commuter here.


----------



## stixxs (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold breakfast it is I guess. Thanks for the offer. Haha


----------



## Stack n Reach (Feb 13, 2019)

Maine Represents! I'm on the map, rollin with my studded tires this icy morning.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Wow, Portland. Mainers dominating here lately.  I was rollin with my studley tires this morning too but on the snowmobile trails.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Added a second to Bozeman MT. Been a rough couple months of riding and working outside


----------



## 18th letter (May 23, 2019)

Added to the map, Northern NJ checking in. Mostly commuter at this point.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Cool! Nice to see that the map is still working. I made that a long time ago.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Got my pin in.


----------

